#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  下午系統關閉維護原因 (1月3日)

## 狼王白牙

今天很遺憾的, 本論壇受到某註冊會員以大量短訊息轟炸幾乎半數以上會員信箱.

系統發現異常後立刻關閉進行維護及安全性更新, 從PM 3:20 開始約 2 小時.

由於系統上的缺陷, 使得新註冊會員可以發送短訊息及 Email 的功能, 

造成很多會員的困擾, 在此致上十二萬分歉意, 

目前已經修正了程式碼使得爾後再發生如此攻擊事件可以儘速阻斷.


除此之外, 該會員並夾帶了嚴重扭曲事實及毀謗的一個網址, 

已經通知 Yahoo 奇摩處理

若有收到者, 當作幻想小說劇情一笑置之即可.

具了解可能是一位在別的論壇曾經遭受停權處分的會員所為.

----------

